# American Show Racer



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Satueday April 4, meeting of the SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB will have a small show and the breed of the month will be the AMERICAN SHOW RACER. So if you live in Southern California stop by and vist with us and get to see a realy nice show bird the AMERICAN SHOW RACER.* GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang I wish I lived in California!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am with you Scott!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*YOUR INVITED to THE METRO CLUB MEETING*

*To come and have a fun afternoon with us at a Pigeon Show .Held at the Linda Vista Recreation Center, 7064 Levent St.,San Diego. Time  Saturday 4 APRIL 12 noon to 4pm, So stop by and bring the kids.* GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Be thankful you don't live in CA. Effective the 1st of April, our sales tax becomes the highest in the nation.....9.75%, and more in some counties and cities.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Show bird's*



LUCKYT said:


> I am with you Scott!


I too wish I was out there, I love show bird's. They are the pinnacle of what we can achieive, or more correctly what they can achieve.
i


----------

